# Kidding Pens?



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

I have an old cow dairy barn with a concrete floor. I have enough empty space where I could put two small kidding pens, about 4' x 6' each. My 2 does should be kidding at the same time. The barn is fully enclosed, predator proof, has electricity, hot water and a small sink.

My other option for kidding pens, which could be larger, is in a 3-sided run-in with a dirt and caliche floor. There is electricty (for night kidding) but the area is less secure as far as predators go. I count on my big dog to keep the coyotes away at night but this barn is further from the house and I don't know that my dog would patrol it. I would have to tether her out there, which I really wouldn't want to do.

The movable goat shed (10' x 6') is also availabe with grass floor and I could use it for the kidding pen for one doe.

Is there one of these options that sounds better than the others? How long will the does and kid(s) need to be in kidding pens? How long before both does and all the kids can go back into the goat shed all together (for sleeping -- they are out most of the day).

Thanks. Looks like May 1 is due day -- want to be ready!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would go with your first option in the dairy cow barn. Sounds ideal! (I would so love to have warm water in our barn!) I like to leave the moms and kids separated from other goats for at least a week, preferably 2-3 weeks. It should be warm at that time, so you could probably put them together before that. Maybe during the day, let moms and babies out together and then penning them separately at night?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Now I've very jealous of you. I would use the barn, actually, I'd turn it into a goat dairy XD.

If the barn is predator proof then I would not see any real reason not to use if. 
If you use the dirt floor and your dog cannot patrol the area, a coyote could maybe dig under if it really wanted. 
If you use the portable shed, birthing fliuds would obviously leak into the ground and attract predators, unless your dog decides he/she needs to clean that up.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I third the barn.. and second the jelousy..
I would love love to have an old dairy barn! Emagine water in the same barn with goats! Emagine the possibilities!!  Sounds like your goats have it made!!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

The dairy barn sounds great!


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Good point on the birthing fluids. That might be enough to turn my dog back from protector status to predator status! The dog can't get into the milk barn as we call it.

My concern was the limited space for the pens. If they'll only be in there for a week that would probably be OK. And the great thing about a 1950's dairy barn is the floor is sloped so everything can be washed out with a hose. 

I've gotten rid of a bunch of junk out of that barn already to clear the way for the milk stand and noe it looks like kidding pens. I've got some young chicks in there still but they'll be in with the big chickens by May. 

So now when I go to the stock show next month where tons of goat supplies are sold, I'll figure out what to make the pens out of. We have 4" x 4" panels, but I want to be able to get in and out of the pens easily, but at least now I can concentrate on size of pens.

Will I need litter on the concrete floor or just hay or straw?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The dairy barn would be my first choice also!

An absorbant material under the straw would be ideal....I have plywood floors in my kidding stalls, and I use either wood shavings or those wood pellets made for horse stalls...I then cover it with wasted hay or straw. The absorbant material is so that the straw stays dry, by wicking away moisture.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beelady dont use that barn! Im bringin my girls and movin in!!
If you have some extra plywood sheets or rubber mats it they would really help cut the coldness of concrete....if not really pile up your bedding. Concrete even in May can be relatively cold.
My girls have been in kidding stalls as long as a week before & after kidding. It was a real pain to try to keep it reasonably clean.
I now wait till the absolute last minute to put them in, and last yr a couple of them kidded outside. Then I brought the new family in. 
Usually they dont stay in there more than 3 days after kidding.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I second the idea Liz has for the wood pellets underneath the hay/straw. It is great! So much easier to clean. I just take the shovel and shovel out the bottom layer, so easy to do. :greengrin: 

We have wooden stalls now but were we to make some more temporary (or even permanent) stalls, I would use "hog" or "cow" panels and duct tape them together. I make a "gate" by attaching one side of the panel with duct tape and the other hooking with a simple hook (can't think of the technical term now), easy open and easy close. Just an idea.


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Good idea on duct taping the panels. That I could do and thanks for the gate information. That was one of my problems, figuring out a gate. Since I should be able to attach the end of two panels to the back wall, it should be fairly stable.

Will get some wood chips or pellets and have plenty of old straw or hay. I guess the chips or pellets can go into the compost pile afterwards.

Thanks for all the good advice.


----------

